# Aus dem Alltag eines SPAMgeplagten....



## PC-Wastel (24 Juni 2006)

....PC in der Früh einschalten und E-mails abrufen. Das Modem blinkt, die Leitungen glühen und es scheint kein Ende zu nehmen.

1. Mail: Aha, meine Bank macht schon wieder Software Update. Ich frage mich insgeheim, ob die denn nichts Besseres zu tun haben, als jeden Tag 5 mal neue Software einzuspielen. Naja, wird halt alles immer schnellebiger... Mail löschen

2. Mail: Der schon wieder mit seinen Liebespillen. Wenn ich dem jedesmal was abkaufen würde, dann wäre ich wohl schon der Superquastelwix. Aber dann sollen sie halt auch mal so freundlich sein und Hosen mit Übergrösse anbieten... Mail löschen

3. Mail: Was will denn der schon wieder ? Hat der mich nicht gestern erst mit seinen dubiosen Millionenangeboten belästigt und dann will er mir auch noch auftischen er sei sterbenskrank. Ja mei Manderl. Betrügerei schlägt sich halt auch auf den Körper nieder. Und da heisst es dann immer die Nigerianer seien arm... unglaubwürdig... mail löschen

4. Mail: Aha, ein Jobangebot als Finanzagent. Hmmm.... hört sich interessant an und ich wollte auch schon immer gerne meinen Job wechseln. Also Antwortmail verfasst und nachgefragt was ich denn für sie tun kann. Darauf folgt Antwort im radabbrechenden Kauderwelshenglish... Ja ich müsste da nur ein Bankkonto eröffnen und irgendwelche Überweisungen entgegennehmen. Auf die Gegenfrage ob sie mir denn ihre Adresse mitteilen können, folgt immer nur Schweigen... Naja, war wohl bloss irgend so ein windiger Penner ohne festen Wohnsitz der gerade im Internetcafee hockt und sich bei mir einen
Schwerz erlauben wollte.... Mail löschen

Dieser Cyclus wiederholt sich eigentlich so ca. 5 mal am Tag.... aber war da nicht irgendwo in dem ganzen Müll noch ein mail von der Freundin ? Mist ! Hab ich wahrscheinlich jetzt mit weggelöscht. Aber was soll's. Treff mich heute eh mit ihr und vergesse alle Spammerei und das schöne daran: Meine Freundin ist auch mit einem kleinen Geldbeutel und durchschnittlichem[ edit]  vollauf zufrieden....

Es gibt ja doch auch noch erfreuliche Dinge auf dieser Welt.

In diesem Sinne

Keep smiling 

PS: Die Dummheit der Menschen (Spammer) ist unendlich


----------



## LisaA6 (14 August 2006)

*AW: Aus dem Alltag eines SPAMgeplagten....*

haha....du fragst bei der Finanzagenten sache noch nach? :wall: 

einfach von zeit zu zeit die email wechseln hilft gegen spam


----------



## webwatcher (14 August 2006)

*AW: Aus dem Alltag eines SPAMgeplagten....*



			
				PC-Wastel schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Die Dummheit der Menschen (Spammer) ist unendlich


http://www.helles-koepfchen.de/albert_einstein/der_durchbruch.html


> „Zwei Dinge sind unendlich: das Universum und die menschliche Dummheit.
> Aber beim Universum bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher."


----------



## Unregistriert (18 August 2006)

*AW: Aus dem Alltag eines SPAMgeplagten....*



			
				LisaA6 schrieb:
			
		

> haha....du fragst bei der Finanzagenten sache noch nach? :wall:



Interesse heucheln beschäftigt den Spammer


----------

